# Confirmed Report of Sailfish Hooked off GSSP



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Mid morning action Threw hook on second jump Im glad that the stocks of these guys are on the rebound!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, 2 mornings ago. I heard he broke the leader after running out 250+ yds of line. 

I'm glad that he got away cause chances are they would have killed him just because.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nevermind that last comment, I just found out from one of my good customers that he was the one who hooked it. It ate a live hardtail that he floated well down current form the pier and it managed to break the leader after taking a good run in the middle of the fight.

He said he would have let it go but wished he had just one good picture of it. He si supposed to email me soem pics of it and I will post them whenI get them.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

thats pretty awesome.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

It was cool!

yep the guy did a great job fighting the fish (for 3 jumps, about 15 minutes) despite having a couple of other lines tangled in it (they cut their lines so he could fight it)then a shark ate it.

Yep, I'm pretty sure THEY killed it! :doh

BTW, there were pics :takephoto 

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about2547.html

P.S. Check out the Sunday Mobile Register outdoor page ;-)


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep , I've heard several reports of them being hooked / caught this past week off Pensacola Beach and Navarre ... was at Navarre yesterday and saw Ballyhoo on the surface , Flying Fish too , but NO Sails :banghead ... gonna try all this next week , GO get some :clap


----------

